# spend a little time in Wekiva river



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice trip and good catch especialy without benifit of the trolling motor. Think I'll give it a shot tommorow.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=1-tears2.gif] I want to go.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm coming back again tmr to catch more bass and check out some HOTTIES also my friend of mine are coming tmr with his boat and he wanted to catch some bass action. I want to spend a lot of time in wekiva before I'm heading south fla Sunday afternoon.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

need pics of the hotties


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nothing good ever happens on the Wekiva. The fish are small. The river is full of logs and you will damage your motor. Nothing to see. Please move along..............


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

and big fat chick too! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> [smiley=1-tears2.gif] I want to go.


You shoulda called. Bite was a little slow Sunday. Got 6 with one about 1 3/4lbs on top water though. Missed more than that that didn't really eat. Rain by 1.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Blake, That's a nice boat you got there...


----------

